# Who likes the original War of the Worlds 50s Sci-Fi movie?



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2016)

I am experimenting on a project and I am very curious and would like to see a show of hands. Who likes the 1953 movie War of the Worlds. Its one of my favorites. I love the spacecraft design and the 1950s christmas tree colorwheel alien faces. Good stuff!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2016)

The end result will be bicycle related.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 12, 2016)

Me!
Way before my time but that movie freaked me out when I was a kid (dad and I were into sci-fi ).


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 12, 2016)

'50s sci-fi rules! This is one of my faves too, along with The Day the Earth Stood Still, Forbidden Planet and The Invasion of the Bodysnatchers.. Great stuff!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2016)

I am old school. I vote for the original. It had better battle scenes.


----------



## sarmis (Nov 12, 2016)

I have the model of the spaceships from 
Monsters in Motion.  
Iconic sci fi spaceship design !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Me!
> Way before my time but that movie freaked me out when I was a kid (dad and I were into scifi ).



ME too!!  I watched it at my step fathers mothers house.. They had that new fangled cable TV!!  Didn't sleep well that night!  I was like 8-9 when I watched it..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2016)

Great! This project is gonna be fun!


----------



## rocketman (Nov 12, 2016)

Gene Barry had it under control, always in the right place at the right time. Most nervous box of theater popcorn I've ever eaten. The movie admission was three Hires root beer bottle caps. Ah the good old days, having just enough money for treats and tire patches...........................


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Great! This project is gonna be fun!



..Cant wait!..


----------



## Greg M (Nov 12, 2016)

One of the greats, for sure.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 12, 2016)

I love that novel along with The invisible man


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey Joe, 
Since you are a vintage aviation enthusiast,The scene where the Army general decides to drop an atom bomb on the martians
in the San Gabriel Valley, (My old stomping area) There is some rare file footage of the Flying Wing jet aircraft - on it's way to the target presumably. 
Very cool.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 12, 2016)

Blows doors on the remake with Tom Snooze![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Nov 12, 2016)

I grew up on the old school stuff, it was pretty intense back in the day.....when I watch them now they are so rinky dink....but I don't care....I still love them.  War of the Worlds is one of the best, but then there's the Creature from the Black Lagoon!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd love one in brass

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 12, 2016)

Even as (pardon this term) "cheesy" as the special effects seem when compared to modern standards I can still watch the original and get creeped out in the scenes when the aliens are searching through the house looking for the person.
It really left a lasting impression on me.

I read the book years before seeing either version of the movie. Even as a kid I think I liked the fact that there was NOTHING we could do to stop the aliens. It was a total alien domination. And then all of a sudden they all just die one morning and the story is over. Strange.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2016)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Didn't we have a discussion about this movie a,few years back?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 20, 2016)

Well prototyping is turning out pretty damn good! Just need to dye the resin lens to the correct green fluorescent glow. The laser that mounts to the top will not be on my final production. Too brittle and not so streamline. So lets just say that my version is with the laser probe tucked in for interstellar space travel. The mold for the lens is drying as I type. I will pour the lenses tomorrow. 

Now here comes the special part of the project!!!

The final production will have a 3 stage polish and will be made from old 1950s red brass water meter valve heads, that is what makes it a special project. The red brass gives it the copper look like the original models in the movie. The prototype pictured above is 1950s red brass!!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty cool and well thought out. I admire your attention to detail on the builds you do. 
Bummer the laser doesn't work out but still very neat.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 21, 2016)

I loved the movie despite the extreme deviation from the original book which is a classic and was my favorite book growing up.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes I agree, the radio shows were excellent! The movie was very visual and interesting for the 50s.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe, you had to know I love vintage Sci-fi, in fact we'll be playing old space movies on the wall in the back yard at my coffee house... but, in answer to your question, I like War of the Worlds... the original of course. 

I actually sold the original blueprints to the sets and space ships of The Day the Earth Stood Still. If you ever want to see them, just let me know?

If you're going to build a W o W bicycle, you really should take a trip out to see me... I'll show you some stuff to inspire you.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow!! Justin!! I would be honored!! Thank you man!! Here are the old 1950s water meter heads I threw in today at the foundry.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 23, 2016)

I love the original. Old school is much more fun. Guess that is why I love old bicycles.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2016)

_*W o *_*W  *
First sci-fi movie I saw in theaters on the big screen.
Too young to remember anything except for the alien eyes.

Here's an homage to the alien lights on the _X-53  bike. 




_


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 25, 2016)

Sweeeeeet!!!! I love it!!! Great job man!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 25, 2016)

PSo far 7 primary  audio visual sensory arrays have been made in the silicone molds. Tinted the resin to the perfect green!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 27, 2016)

Joe, how big are these going to be? I can't wait to see to see one complete!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

3 inches long
3 1/2 inches wide

These are bicycle fender scale.

Here is a sneak peak!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice! Limited production I assume?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes limited not sure how many yet. The polishing is very time consuming but its the love of the project that matters. I made these in spirit of the war machine more of an art piece than the exact replica.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 27, 2016)

The green light looks  like it's got kind of a sparkle to it! Is it just me?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah its the pigment. The flourescent pigment is a little sparkly.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

I still need to add UV clearcoat to the lenses so they wont chalk up. This plastic stuff is complicated. I like working with metal more lol!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

I also need to see how many I can make with 30 1950s water meter heads.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 27, 2016)

If you haven't got them all sold I would like to be on the waiting list.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 29, 2016)

*The War of the Worlds *1953.
*
Just made some observations:

1. Martians don't appreciate Californians.
2. Martians will literally take you at your
word. *


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 385901 View attachment 385900 Well prototyping is turning out pretty damn good! Just need to dye the resin lens to the correct green fluorescent glow. The laser that mounts to the top will not be on my final production. Too brittle and not so streamline. So lets just say that my version is with the laser probe tucked in for interstellar space travel. The mold for the lens is drying as I type. I will pour the lenses tomorrow.
> 
> Now here comes the special part of the project!!!
> 
> The final production will have a 3 stage polish and will be made from old 1950s red brass water meter valve heads, that is what makes it a special project. The red brass gives it the copper look like the original models in the movie. The prototype pictured above is 1950s red brass!!



Man that is sooo cool.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2017)

What will these go for when finished?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

2jakes said:


> _*W o *_*W  *
> First sci-fi movie I saw in theaters on the big screen.
> Too young to remember anything except for the alien eyes.
> 
> ...



Would enjoy seeing a pic of this alien light all lit up and communicating to far off alien worlds


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2017)

I like any of the 50's Sci Fi movies.The cornier the better.I remember the great classic garbage movies at the drive ins.lol


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2017)

vincev said:


> I like any of the 50's Sci Fi movies.The cornier the better.I remember the great classic garbage movies at the drive ins.lol




You'd like a movie about a trip to Mars then. Can't remember the name tho- they take a raft in a stream on mars and the walls of their space craft wiggle like they are made of cardboard. (probably were). lol.


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 16, 2017)

vincev said:


> I like any of the 50's Sci Fi movies.The cornier the better.I remember the great classic garbage movies at the drive ins.lol




* I miss the times when drive-ins, popcorn & corn movies ruled the planet! *
*


 *


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2017)

2jakes said:


> * I miss the times when drive-ins, popcorn & corn movies ruled the planet!  *



Yup,us young "romantic" guys would park in the back of the drive in and the adults with kids would park toward the front.lol


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 17, 2017)

vincev said:


> Yup,us young "romantic" guys would park in the back of the drive in and the adults with kids would park toward the front.lol




 Going on date in a VW beetle....parking at the back of the drive-in....
 and being amazed at how much you could contort your body to
 have a good time.


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Going on date in a VW beetle....parking at the back of the drive-in....
> and being amazed at how much you could contort your body to
> have a good time.



Feet out the window ??


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 17, 2017)

vincev said:


> Feet out the window ??




Back seat of a 1963 VW beetle....


----------



## Duchess (Oct 17, 2017)

There are also a lot more creative ways for two to occupy a Datsun 260Z (non 2+2) than the manufacturer intended.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 17, 2017)

Love it, big fan of Sci-Fy movies here.


----------

